# IT check-list for the set-up of a new office



## rookieIT (Feb 7, 2012)

Because of my intermediate knowledge of computers and how they operate, I just got promoted to the IT Tech of a growing company. I work out of the Atlanta office, but we just purchased another office in New York. I now have to come up with a check-list for what is needed for the IT dept. to be able to set-up the new office. If anyone could help me with this check-list, I would be so grateful.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

that's kinda like asking what you need to build a car.......need a few more details. 

amount of users, servers, network needs, printers, are they going to be on a domain, are they going to be talking to the Atlanta network, etc etc etc.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

and perhaps, most importantly, what's the budget?


----------



## rookieIT (Feb 7, 2012)

Got you. Well....here's the situation in a whole. I got hired at this engineering consultant company in Nov. of 2011. The company got established in 1998 in Africa. They moved to US on Oct. of last year. I was hired in Nov. as a Marketing Assistant, however, when I got here there were alot of basic computer needs that needed attending to. After seeing my love for computer work, the CEO decided to add IT to my list of responsibilities. We are currently using 2 types of computers in the office: (1) *Dell Inspiron ONE2320:* (2) *Hewlett - Packard 120-1024* 
- Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2100 CPU @ 3.10GHz - AMO E-450 APU w/Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 1.65GHz
- 4.00 GB - 4.00 GB (3.61 GB usable) 
- 64-Bit OS - 64-Bit OS 
- Touch Input Available w/ 2 Touch Points - No Pen Touch Input Avail. for this display
- Windows 7 Premium - Windows 7 Premium

- We recently purchased a *BizHub C280*(printer)
- We are getting a PBX phone sys. put in
- I have all the computers connected via wireless router(*Linksys E3200 High Performance Dual-Band N Router*)

With all that said, I am trying to start from scratch and build a network for the company. I was told that I needed to start with building a VPN. My computer knowledge is "beginner" at best. Now, that the company is expanding to New York, I wanted to go ahead and get a network where each office(rather it be the Africa, Atlanta, New York, future offices) can communicate easily and securely. Our server is currently in Africa. So, I guest what I need is someone to help me build a network from scratch. If this was you in this situation, with the devices stated above, and a CEO that purchased an office in New York and wants a "checklist" for what IT needs to set up the New York office what would you give him? Then, how would you go about building a network for this company?

P.S. Of course, I would love to save the company money where I can...but the budget is "Open".


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You consider yourself a "beginner", but you've been tasked with setting a network and VPN from scratch? 

If i worked for a company that told me I'd need to re-wire the building's electrical system, I'd tell them to hire someone else. I understand you want to keep your job, but tacking "IT" onto your job description when you have no qualifications will lead to a pretty frustrating working experience. Contrary to popular belief, IT isn't a simple role that can be done by any monkey.


----------



## rookieIT (Feb 7, 2012)

The CEO did not ask me to set up a network and VPN, just get a "checklist" together of the things I would need to setup the computers and printer in the New York office. I figured since "IT" was tagged onto my job title that I could take initiative and try to do these things. If it gets to be more than I bargain for, then I will just do what's asked of me. "No foul, no harm".


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

computers and printers are easy. You need computers and printers. It's all the other networking stuff you have to be leery of.

IMO, this guy could be setting you up for a fall. You are the single point of failure at this point; in short, if it doesn't come off, there isn't anyone else to blame. There is a reason that there is a HUGE contract market out there for people who can build a network with specific specifications from the ground up. 

For instance, we just completed an upgrade to fiber AND VoIP at our shop; however, I wasn't allowed to run the cable. This way, in case something breaks down the line, they can go after the person who incorrectly laid the cable as opposed to just coming after me.

This would be something I reckon I *could* do, but wouldn't necessarily be something I would want to do, unless I was getting paid a ton of money and had a ton of time.


----------



## winoutreach5 (Feb 7, 2012)

It is a little hard, to say the least, to make an entire network recommendation without first being familiar with the setup, goals and needs of the company. However, you did mention that you are interested in getting started with a VPN connection and server.

Windows 7 VPN is a great resource for both incoming and outgoing VPN connections. It can also be quite simple to configure. To accomplish the task of allowing incoming connections the TechNet article configuring incoming connections explains the steps one must take to allow the machine in question to accept connections from the Internet. You will also need to configure port forwarding for port 1723 for PPTP connections when setting up a VPN server. Please note, the VPN server configured to accept incoming connections as well as port forwarding must be within the office environment you wish to connect to remotely. Once the server and port forwarding have been configured you will then be able to configure the VPN client on the work system for which the instructions can be found here from the Microsoft Windows site.

For your convenience, I have also outlined the steps for configuration below.

Following are the steps for configuring Incoming VPN Connection in Windows 7

1.	First go to Control Panel and open Network and Sharing Center.
2.	Click on Change adapter settings.
3.	Press Alt+F and select New Incoming connection
4.	Put a check on who youd like to give access to this computer or you can configure a new account by clicking on Add someone, after that click on Next.
5.	Put a check mark on Through the Internet. Click on Next.
6.	Select the protocols you want to enable for this connection. Click on Allow access.
7.	Make a note of the Computer name, as this will be used by the client to connect to this computer and after that click on Close.

Following are the steps for configuring Outgoing VPN Connection in Windows 7

1.	First go to Control Panel and open Network and Sharing Center.
2.	Click on Set up a new connection or network.
3.	Select Connect to a workplace then click on Next.
4.	Select Use my Internet connection (VPN).
5.	Type the IP address or computer name where you wish to connect and your connection name under the Destination name field.
6.	Enter a User name and password that has been granted access to the host computer.
7.	For getting connected through created VPN connection, you can either right-click on the Network icon in the system tray and select Network and Sharing Center or go to Control Panel and open Network and Sharing Center, and click on Connect to a network. 
8. Now connect VPN 
9. Connection windows will appear.

Also, in addition to the information regarding VPN above, I also highly recommend the following eBook Deployment Fundamentals for IT Pros useful to understand the process an IT department should undergo when planning and performing deployments.

Jessica
Windows Outreach Team  IT Pro


----------



## rookieIT (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok...what if the company already has a server, only it is located over in Africa. Would I need to get a server for here too, or is it ok to work off of the one located in our Africa office?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If my company asked me to come up with a _checklist_ for rewiring the electric, I wouldn't be able to do it.

A "server" is a completely generic term that means nothing by itself.


----------



## rookieIT (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, when i'm not knowledgable about something i've been asked to do I at least like to research the subject before I say I can't do it. However, I see your point. As for the server, the way we set up company emails for new-hires and things of that nature is done over in the Africa office.


----------



## rookieIT (Feb 7, 2012)

*OUR SET-UP*

_*ATLANTA OFFICE:*_

*5 desktop computers:​
-- 2 HP 120-1024 w/ AMD E0450 processors w/ Radeon(tm) HD Graphics & 1.65 GHz; 4.00 GB (3.61 GB usable); 64-Bit OS
-- 3 Dell Inspiron ONE2320 w/ Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2100 CPU @ 3.10 GHz; 4.00 GB; 64-Bit OS; Touch Input ​
*4 laptops​
*1 Bizhub C280 industrial printer​
5 Cisco SPA508G IP phones​
*OTHER OFFICES:*
*South Africa-*​
Cape Town​
Johannesburg​
Durban​
*Zambia-*​
Lusaka​
We also have virtual offices set-up for our New York, California, & Florida offices. All with a telephone & fax number.

- I just want to set up a server (if needed) and a VPN to connect all of the physical offices, and be able to add the future offices.

* - indicates that devices are on wireless router (Linksys E3200).​


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The information posted is irrelevant. It doesn't matter what processor a client computer has.

You haven't really even described what you want to do let alone get to a point where you can create some kind of check list. You first ask what you need to set up an office. Kind of like asking "What do I need to build a house?" Then you mention something about e-mail, and now you're talking about VPN connections. 

I assume you're being thrown these terms from someone else equally un-knowledgable about networking. 

You're asking a question that doesn't have an answer because it's way too vague, and you really don't understand the technology or requirements. The best advice you can take would be to seek out an IT consulting company that can help you with this at a reasonable cost.


----------



## rookieIT (Feb 7, 2012)

Well...my initial statement was "If anyone could help me with this check-list, I would be so grateful"(still stands). Then, my next response (If this was you in this situation, with the devices stated above, and a CEO that purchased an office in New York and wants a "checklist" for what IT needs to set up the New York office what would you give him? Then, how would you go about building a network for this company?) was an attempt to answer Mr. Valis's question. Everyone was asking "what kind of set-up is currently in place", so there was where the response right before this one was made. No sir Mr. DoubleHelix, no one is feeding me this information. I have just been doing a little research on the matter, and I was just trying to get a better understanding from persons with a lot of knowledge and the kindness to share what they've learned. But, it seems that I have rubbed you guys the wrong way, so I will take your advice and we will seek out a IT consulting company. Thank you.


----------



## patters77 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are right in telling you to hire a IT consultant. There are many things that can go wrong when you have never set a network up. If you try to do itself you will spend many hours troubleshooting and calling tech support and still not solve the problem. I should know I have been there. You can still research on how to do it to give you a little more knowledge when start talking with a consultant company about the project. Check for a checklist ideas in a google search also.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

indeed........you are not rubbing anyone the wrong way, but instead are in WAY over your head with, quite essentially, your job on the line.....this is where the term 'cover your tuckus' comes in.  

Let me put it to you this way; if you set it up, and it suffers catastrophic failure, runs 3x over budget and 6x over time, how much trouble are you going to be in?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You need to outsource this to a professional I.T. company. You need to put out a request for proposal and state your needs and meet with outside vendors who will bid on the job. When I worked for our public school district we didn't even run our own network cabling. When we needed a new CAT5 run we called the company that we had a service agreement with and they ran it.


----------



## winoutreach5 (Feb 7, 2012)

While I do strongly encourage counsel and implementation from an IT Consulting company, I still stand behind my suggestion to read the very valuable resource recommended to you in a former post. The eBook Deployment Fundamentals for IT Pros will enable you to better and further understand the process an IT department should undergo when planning and performing deployments. Everything from proof of concept (also known as POC) to planning and preparation is mapped out and explained thoroughly.

You might also want to check out the Windows Client TechCenter for technical resources, free tools, and expert guidance to ease the deployment and management process. Also, presuming you will be working in tandem with an IT consulting company, these resources will allow you an additional knowledge base foundation necessary for those designing and planning large scale network infrastructures.

Jessica
Windows Outreach Team  IT Pro


----------

